# what kind of parasite is that



## wickedsnake (Apr 9, 2009)

broek manny not mine but my rhom has those they just showed up a few days ago and cant find anything on them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

wickedsnake said:


> broek manny not mine but my rhom has those they just showed up a few days ago and cant find anything on them


 Are you sure its a parisite and not just missing scales? Id dose some prazi pro to kill anything anyways to be safe


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes sometimes missing scales do look like a kind of a bump on piranhas bodies, one of my RBP was just like that once ago, I thought there was something under the skin but turned out to be some loose scales....

Cheers.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd just keep an eye on him and see if it gets "worse" and how his behavior and appetite is.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

My 3 inch Oscar had a similar bump under his skin. It broke through and is now healing nicely. Also not sure what it was but as long as its getting better I am happy


----------

